

Linode now offers managed service - stickhandle
https://www.linode.com/managed/

======
stickhandle
100$ per linode for backups + sys monitoring. Wondering how they will handle
the "co-managed" components, particularly "tuning" and "services". This is
where it can get messy with conflicts of interest. Wouldn't take a lot to eat
up that 100.

------
ddeck
Nice timing. Linode just forced rebooted the physical machine my instance was
running due to an "issue" with their virtualization software about sixty
minutes ago.

I presume this means I can pay extra to have their staff bring my applications
back online after such events.

